# Well look who showed up... WINTER :(



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yesterday it got up to 67 degrees. This morning... 21 and man with that 8 mph wind pushing it, it felt freaking cold. I know many of you will be like, pfft! please, thats almost spring weather temps. But to go from 67 yesterday to a high of 40 today with wind outta Canada, thats just down right cruel! Its currently 25 degrees outside now at 6pm. For a place that usually sees sub freezing temps both high and low for maybe 2 weeks outta the year, this is a bit early to be seeing a dip like this. Granted we will get above freezing for highs but still a bit much to fast. And we have a solid week of this lined up before we warm back up for the lows to be back above freezing.

Was able to get out and remove all the auto waterers and changed out the small buckets for the large 50 gallon ones. The main hose was full of slush! Friday will get the de icers out and hook up... Ok rant over


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

We already had a snow day, apparently God decided we needed a break so he dumped 13+ inches if snow on us  The weekend before that day (It was a Tuesday) it was 65, and warm enough for a sweatshirt and jeans! Then it got down to I think 9° with windchill! :roll: so the a storm came through with a warm front (the really bad storms that went through IL came to us afterwards) and it got up to 73°!!! In 3 hours, it was back down to 20°!!! And we're expecting more snow this and next week! :roll: the weather here is crazy...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We are in for a storm tonight and tomorrow i hear. We need the snow. Heck this 65 degree weather this late is so weird. I had to get the summer cloths back out.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I know this is too early for our area it usually doesn't get this cold till after thanksgiving. I live in othello so where you're at it's usually a few degrees warmer on average it's almost 8pm now and it's 20 here  hopefully just as the cold came early it will leave early too. This spring the frost killed off my apricots ,plums and cherries...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, my toes have been numb all day. Time to dig out my muck boots.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As a HVAC new construction installer I work out in the conditions all year round and then come home and farm when not working. I keep trying to convince myself, if I would just go hook up the heat before I got there to install it, Id be a much happier installer...


But I keep crying to myself that thats impossible but what do I know


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> As a HVAC new construction installer I work out in the conditions all year round and then come home and farm when not working. I keep trying to convince myself, if I would just go hook up the heat before I got there to install it, Id be a much happier installer...
> 
> But I keep crying to myself that thats impossible but what do I know


:rofl: I'll have to find an opening to use that one on son. He does HVAC in Marine Corps.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goathiker said:


> Yeah, my toes have been numb all day. Time to dig out my muck boots.


Hell, my muck boots have been dug out - and used more times than I care to count - for at least a month. :laugh: It's time to dig out my pack boots - supposed to get down to -1 tomorrow night, and 0 on Friday night. I hate winter!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^ Forget that. Those temps warranted the F bomb but I thought better of it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We got some snow already and are supposed to get some snow this weekend. I don't mind cold but could do without snow. At least snow that you have to shovel. Why can't it just fall on areas that you don't need to walk or drive on?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

19 lovely degrees here  My fingers went numb too fast outside. I hate winter


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya like 16 here... So much for a low of 18 to 20. Its not even midnight yet! Think ill call in dead for work tomorrow. I havent even gotten my bibs out yet!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

15 and dropping.. Yay... Did I say I hate winter? :slapfloor: Good thing we have these super attractive carhart jumpsuits to keep me from freezing to death


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

TDG-Farms said:


> I havent even gotten my bibs out yet!


You may want to think about taking them out. :snowcheese:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> Why can't it just fall on areas that you don't need to walk or drive on?


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You all keep that cold weather out West! We have decided not to have winter in Ohio this year! 
Let's go straight to Spring!:laugh:

We need a snowman icon with a big X through it! :snowbounce:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

It's cold here too. Supposed to get some freezing rain tonight/tomorrow morning... The only good thing is this weekend is opening weekend for deer gun season and with these cold temps the deer might actually be bunched up enough that you can FIND them. lol Usually it is about 80 degrees during deer season and the bucks aren't even in rut, all the deer do is hide all day.

Lucky me I have a doe in heat today that needs to be AI'd tonight.... that will be SO much fun.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, if it's white tail you're after come on up! I just came in from feeding and there were about 6 or 8 running across the east pivot.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL I love my states hunting seasons  I am pretty sure bow/muzzle and modern are all done and over with. Heck I was done with my season Oct 12 (opening day of modern). Early bow and muzzle are in Sept.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Here it is 10 degrees, with a windchill of -4. Bree got milked early tonight. I usually go out after dark to milk her, but nope, nuhuh, not gonna go out in this in the dark and slide on my butt. To boot, I had a cactus spine in my sock that was poking my heel (our farm name is truly appropriate, as cactus is everywhere), something poking me up on my leg, and so forth and so on. On the plus side, the little boy in the barn is staying warm in his hay (have a dog sweater in case he needed it, since he is by himself, but his temp was a nice 102.8), and so are the girls.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well with the few hours of day light I had after work I was able to get 3 of the 6 deicers in place. Was just over an inch of ice on the top. Half day of work tomorrow and then Ill finish em up. Need to go invest in new extension cords. I have power ran all the way out to the last pen but a 15 amp run can only hand 3 of the drop in deicers at a time without popping the breaker. So I am forced to run the other 3 on a different circuit. Then will give everyone fresh straw beds and we should be good to until the temps come back up in a week or so.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm feeling the super chill here in the high desert too. 6:00 pm and 19 degrees. 
It was zero at the Redmond airport this morning. Luckily already had tank heaters and heated buckets up and running and I milk in the mornings with the sun shining in. Hand milking has it's advantages! My saanen cross packers are reveling in the cold and playing more than I've seen them do before. Bachelor ski area has a limited opening Saturday with just a few runs and the boarding park open. Late archery blacktail is on so I'll be going out this weekend. Hope I can draw my bow with all my warm clothes on!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Seeing people say they are dealing with 19 degree weather makes me feel like a sissy for complaining about it 34 degrees this morning! I hope it doesn't get down into the teens this year, but it since it hasn't in a few years I think we're in for a harsh winter. 

I'm glad I don't live in central md anymore though. The temps down south close to the bay are at least a little bit warmer.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Late bow blackies... Ok Im in!  Well if you need help dragging Im just... 5 or so hours away LOL


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I was kinda excited an hour or so ago. It was still 34 degrees out  Now, 26....


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If Wyoming wasn't so far away I'd be there right now!  Northeast Oklahoma has some pretty puny deer. There aren't hardly any crops grown here so the deer don't get very big. I literally have goats that are bigger than the deer. Bow season here starts in October and I think runs until January 1st (at least for youth) Muzzloader just happened and rifle starts this weekend and runs until the 8th. The biggest bummer is this year I can't shoot a doe, only bucks. The limit is 1 buck 2 does, but at least 1 doe must come from one of 3 zones and all 3 zones are in western OK, so I guess they are trying to help the doe population in my area.

It is getting pretty cold now. A nice wet, northern wind is blowing.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So far it is only 21 degrees


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TDG-Farms said:


> I was kinda excited an hour or so ago. It was still 34 degrees out  Now, 26....


Oh hush - our high today was 15!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The highest it got was 41. But, I really doubt that, because none of the ice melted. So the thermometer must be off. Or I read it wrong.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe not. I don't know what your conditions were, but I do know that a cold wind combined with cloudy conditions has been known to keep ice and snow from melting this time of year.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Light wind and the sun was out. I work out in it and it did get at least 41 but thats in the sun. Shaded areas hold the cold. Like inside a new construction house. I could see my breath in side all day long. Walk out side, with the sun hitting ya, was nice


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

16 degrees again. Bleh. Going to go dig out the heated blanket and go to bed. :wave:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

41º here, but Lake Effect Snow and mid 20's for the weekend! Weather people tend to cry Wolf a lot!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

It's 60 degrees here now! Wednesday and Thursday I was freezing even with my Under Armor on and today I'm walking around in jeans and a t-shirt. :hammer:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

COME VISIT MEEEE!!! only caveat is you have to smuggle in a goatie if you're coming for a visit! oh, and if you're interested in hunting, I can see what the deal is about hunting monkeys.....


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Monkeys? Not sure how I would feel about eating a monkey


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:slapfloor:


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

It would be my luck if I was hunting monkeys I'd stick one 30 feet up a tree. Did that to a grouse on a Montana hunt. Had to climb the frickin' tree to get the arrow and the grouse! That hunt was on a cold snowy day at around 8000 feet. Tasty little bird but not sure if it was worth the climb. My late husband got a Pope & Young bull later that day. Packed out in about a foot and a half of wet sloppy snow-in September. No goaters to help on that hunt. I'm thinking I should have my big packer along for this weekend's hunt but the blacktail are small enough you just tie their legs together and carry them out like a suitcase! Maxie is twice the size of the deer!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're not eaten.....they just take the tails to Min of Ag b/c there's a bounty out for them. they're a menace, especially to farmers.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^ Now that I could do! Ill be right over 

Had to do some extension cord splicing but got the rest of the water deicers out and going. Just have to hit the feed store for one more and Ill not have to break any ice this year


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TDG-Farms said:


> Monkeys? Not sure how I would feel about eating a monkey


Ummmmm, I don't think so.....I'm not that adventurous when it comes to food. :wink: :laugh:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya. Indiana Jones keeps popping into my head... "Chilled monkey brains"


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ew.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

First snow tonight! Some of the goats don't care, but the others won't inch past the doorway of their house! I have to put half the hay outside and half the hay inside because some of the goats are sooooo aggressive with the others!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, I hear you. We have a storm coming in and are not supposed to be above freezing for the next week. I'm excited!  Couple that with 45-60 mph wind for the last couple of day and another 2 to 3 to go and I really need to move! I hate the damned wind, I just hate it! :hair:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Really? I was up in Republic a couple weeks ago and we got 6"! Maybe it didn't hit the lowlands.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Man, I'd love it if we had heated buckets to water! Right now it's...carry the warm water out to the goats in the a.m. ....then the p.m..... lol...
Hoping next year to have electricity to all the pens. Right now it is 30 degrees so not too bad


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I hear ya Ny. For over 10 years the farm I worked on only had power to a couple of pen area and only 2 water sources. Feeding and watering on very cold days could take over 4 hours to do. So when we got onto our own piece of property I refused to go without. Right now I can feed and water 100 goats in just about 15 minutes. In either summer or winter.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

From 50 degees and light wind yesterday morning to snow, 30 degrees and 25 mph wind. Wind chill down to 9...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! 4 hours to water!! I only have 5 outdoor pens to water and one has electricity and a heated waterer for the chickens, so really only 4. If I had that much...I'd definitely have electricity out there!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

This morning it took me like 2 hours to feed everyone. Then again I found a hypothermic hen out in the field so that took some extra time.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Ccccccooooooollllddddd here. High of 24f and low tonight predicted at 8R.E.M. Tomorrow and Thursday highs around 20 lows 0 to -8f. Bbbbuuuurrrrrr!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

It's cold and nasty here, too. :blue:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

32 here at the moment....


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

4 hours to feed and water  Id of killed myself if was just 4 hours to water


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... highs in the 20s for this week. These low temps are about a month early. I hope that translates into an early spring


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

It's supposed to be a long hard winter..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You just shush it!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah.....shhhhhh! LOL!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry guys! LOL! 5 degrees here!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Through the course of the week/weekend I will be getting a foot of snow and (with wind chill) -30 to -40 degrees F! Ooohhhh I hate MN! LOL :-D


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ewwww!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Patrick - That doesn't sound pleasant at all! 

Let's all take our goats and move to Arizona or someplace warm!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You would have to move to Florida to get away from the cold, I'm afraid. I have a friend that lives in Arizona and Phoenix is in for a hard freeze tonight, too, according to the forecast. I'm wondering how many water mains are going to freeze and burst because of it. Freezing weather isn't exactly something they have a lot of experience with. :laugh:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Southern California (just don't count on any browse, and hay prices are ridiculous!)


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmmm maybe Mexico! LOL!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I mean no offense Zebra, but California would be the last place on earth I would move to. :laugh:


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Patrick - That doesn't sound pleasant at all!
> 
> Let's all take our goats and move to Arizona or someplace warm!


Hawaii I dont care what Island, it would be heaven with some goats and Goat people to hang with.....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh, I'm not saying you should, but it would be warm there! I'd move to Cali over Florida (but north Cali not south.)


----------



## trainthatgoat (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh boy, joy joy, sounds like me with t h the water. Wish I knew how to pipe some in t h e barn. Lol


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Tonight in the high desert we're supposed to be below zero. Thank goodness for tank heaters! Last weekend Mt Bachelor, our local ski resort, had 110 mph winds at the summit and those of us down lower were pushing 40 to 50 mph gusts. Not sure what we did to p*ss off Mother Nature but she's doing a number on ALL of us!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds nasty. Here we have a wind chill advisory in effect for the entire night. Suppose to get down to -20 with the wind chill. I spent a bit of time this morning ensuring all the pens are as wind proof as possible other then the packers shelters. Just picked up some OSB and heading out now to sure up their pen as well. This cold is suppose to last through the weekend and then by middle of next week we should be back into more normal temps (30s). And then if everything the forecasters predict is correct, then snow next weekend. But seeing how our forecasters are wrong 90% of the time, there is no telling what the next weeks weather is going to be like


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

We're supposed to go back to rain on this side. I'm not sure which I dislike more >.<


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

We've been at -15 for two nights running - not sure what the windchill was, though. When it gets down that low the windchill doesn't really matter. :laugh: Made it to 4 or 5 degrees today, and supposed to be -10 tonight. According to the forecast, we will be lucky to hit 15 degrees any day in the next week. At least the wind did stop for a couple of days, but it's supposed to be back Monday night and Tuesday. The waterer's are giving me fits and the girls are bagging up. It's going to be a long winter!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Just checked on the goaties and everyone seems content enough. No one is shivering and when not out in the wind, its really not that terrible out there. About 20 degrees currently. Wind is whipping at 25-30 miles an hour. Looks like the few hours spent out there making sure pens were snug, was time well spent


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, Bend's Christmas parade was cancelled for the first time ever because of wind chill. The downtowners smartly decided it was dangerous for the children watching. My goats are weathering everything nicely and the horses are blanketed and happy-at least as happy as they can be when today's high is 10 degrees. I know we are in better shape than the upper Midwest so I'm trying to keep to keep that in mind each time I dress up like a polar bear to go outside!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well the wind is gone and thats a good thing. Tonight is going to be the coldest though as the actual temp is suppose to be 0. I am thinking its going to be lower then that. Once that sun went down, the cold set in fast and made my cheeks hurt worse then when the wind was blowing. Will do a couple of goatie checks and if anyone is a bit to cold, ill move inside the barn and turn the heat on  Spoiled goaties!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...I feel fortunate...it's 25 here right now and we didn't get but a dusting of snow....so far!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Currently a whopping 4 degrees here in Prineville. Weather man says -12 by early morning. Brrrr!!!! So glad no.eu of the does or ewes are due this week!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats why we dont start to kid until after Feb 1st. We get to skip the whole kidding/milking when its freezing thing


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

-22 degrees F without wind here! :hammer: :roll:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow...I feel fortunate...it's 25 here right now and we didn't get but a dusting of snow....so far!


Oh hush!  :laugh: Right now it is a very brisk 7 degrees with a windchill of -10. At 8:30 this morning it was -10 with a windchill of -23.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> -22 degrees F without wind here! :hammer: :roll:


Oh yuck! :tear:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Poor bucks are shivering their hineys off. Even with a ton of straw, heat lamp, and hot water. We are going to buy them coats!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The cold came on to fast thats for sure. From 60s to 20s in about a weeks time is just not enough time for them to grow their undercoats. And as said, this cold is a month to a month and a half early. Will be nice to get back up into the 40s next week and give them a break. Heading out now to make sure no one is to chilled.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Just went out to check on my crew. It's -14 already with a light breeze. One of my endurance horses shredded his blanket, the 4th one in 2 winters. Of course his nickname is dork horse. All the goaters are tucked away and seemingly comfortable. My littlest guy happily bounced out to greet me like so glad you came to visit!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Hehe same here  All the babies came out to say hello. About half the adult does did the same. I was like, you dorks, go back and lay down or your spot is going to get cold. But so far so good here as well and still above the 0 mark. The wind has picked up a bit here too so wind chill is about -10. Which is more then cold for here. I cant think of a year in recent history that we got close to this cold for a winter low. And its not even our coldest month yet...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My moms OLD TB horse was shivering so hard it looked like he was seizing. He went into winter thin. We put two extra blankets on him, left out a butt load of alfalfa, and 3 or 4 pounds if grain. Poor guy  he isn't shaking as much now.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL I really should stop checking the weather reports. I wanna believe that by Tuesday/Wednesday we will be above freezing for our highs but I dont wanna get my hopes up and have them be wrong again. Oh and on a side note, those blue 16 quart internal heated buckets (or at least I wanna say its 16, may be more) only work up to about 5 degrees. After that, they just dont have the watts to heat the water fast enough to keep the top from freezing a little bit. I would guess it would be useless in the colder states.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Today was actually pretty decent - low last night of -2 and a high of 12 with lots of sunshine! It didn't take much time to thaw out the waterer's and life was good up until I made a trash run and got stuck in a snow drift. Man, that 1/2 mile or so walk up to Mom and Dad's was a mite chilly! :sigh:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aw jeeze, sorry GoatCrazy! (Sounds weird to just call you 'goat' or 'crazy'  )


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty, my name is Jean and you are welcome to use it. ;-)  It was my own fault, I should have known to go around by the highway - especially since I was driving a pick-up I had never driven in snow before. :hammer:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Scotty, my name is Jean and you are welcome to use it. ;-)  It was my own fault, I should have known to go around by the highway - especially since I was driving a pick-up I had never driven in snow before. :hammer:


Alright  we've been lucky, the roads have been pretty good except for the first day.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

WARMER TEMPERATURES HAVE ALLOWED THE ICE ON THE YAKIMA RIVER TO START MOVING. HOWEVER...SEVERAL ICE JAMS REMAIN ON THE RIVER FROM THE WEST RICHLAND AREA DOWNSTREAM TO ITS CONFLUENCE WITH THE COLUMBIA RIVER.

I have been meaning to get some pictures. Last week it was totally frozen over. Now its opening up a channel but the
has jammed together and must be 4 feet high. Very cool to see.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We officially got our first foot of snow...tomorrow nights temp... -1 :shocked:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is a 10 minute video of the Yakima river and its ice jam. I am a few days late to show it at its most dramatic, but its pretty cool still  Enjoy

I should note that everywhere you see white its river ice and is where the river is actually flowing under the ice. Thats not land with snow on it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Those ice jams are crazy.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

WOW, what a beautiful Christmas eve day! Clear blue skies. 45 degree temp and almost no wind. The only thing that would make it better would be to take the boys out on a walk and see if I cant scare up a few quail... I think thats exactly what Ill do


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It's 14 so far tonight....so strange after yesterday being 60!


----------

